# Test d'aptitude  (TAFC)



## EAmax (13 Jun 2005)

Bon j'ai l'aire en peux cruche   mais je passe un petit conseil au postulant des forces.Ne vous fiez pas  au peux d'information dans la lettre d'exemple   sur l'examen de classement sur la feuille y a que 5 % des question  qui vont vous posez.Alors si sa fais un ti boutes que  vous avez fini votre secondaire comme moi  alors replogez vous dans vos livre un ti peux pour pas faire  comme MOI et le couler pour l'emploie postulé.Je repace ce putain d'examen en juillet  pis me suis payé 3 cours  de maths privé pour pas manqué ma chance...

Pis pour ceux qui on couler j'ai  un bon prof de maths  a vous conseillé....


----------



## 1R22eR (14 Jun 2005)

Lache pas je crois bien que ca va y passer!!! 3 cour de math c est beaucoup trop pour les forces lol  ;D non sérieux c est seulement de la malchance que tu ai échoué ce test, la feuille de révision n est que général par rapport aux question... on est tjrs un peu rouillé dans ces situation mais un coup plongé ca reviens vite!! Bonne chance ( Merde au contraire)  En passant tu m as pas dis quel metier as tu postulé?


----------



## NiTz (14 Jun 2005)

ouais c'est parce que c'est tellement loin toutes ces notions lÃƒÂ .. ouff.. ca ma ben pris 5 minutes pour me plonger dedans, et je venais de les perdre ces 5 minutes! Je commencais ÃƒÂ  freaker! hahaha

Merde! Je suis sur que tu vas passer le 2e sans problème.. avec 3 cours de maths jvois pas comment tu pourrais pas le passer j'irais presque jusqu'ÃƒÂ  dire que tu as exagéré un ti peu, mais j'aurais fait pareil sinon pire alors j'te juge pas héhéhéhé 


Merde!


----------



## EAmax (14 Jun 2005)

Vandooze said:
			
		

> En passant tu m as pas dis quel metier as tu postulé?



D'apres moi le  plus beau et le plus dure   031


----------



## EAmax (16 Jun 2005)

Mais en Gros je voulais juste   vous conseillé d'étudié un peux prendre  une couple d'heure pour  vous rappelé  les notion de maths....... :crybaby:


----------



## danielbouchard (17 Jun 2005)

Ouais , ÃƒÂ  date tu en a pas trop dit mais tu a signé en bas de la feuille qui dit clairement que tu n'a pas le droit de dire les questions des tests  !

Normale que les militaires est un minimum de capacité de logique mathématique, des questions de secondaire 3 ca hehe.

Mais tu ÃƒÂ  bien raison sur ce point lÃƒÂ ! l'exemple c'est rien comparé au vrai question de math hahahaha.


----------



## NiTz (18 Jun 2005)

sérieusement les gars, je me demandais.... j'ai fait mon CFAT il ya des mois maintenant, je commence le 9 aout ÃƒÂ  st-jean, et je me rapelle pas pentoute avoir signé quelconque feuille qui disait de pas dévoiler les questions du test. Et dieu sait que j'ai été attentif! Me semble juste pas avoir signé d'affaires comme ca. C'est sur que par logique je dirai pas les questions mais je me rapelle d'aucun papier officiel ayant trait ÃƒÂ  ca... Peut-etre que j'ai la mémoire trop courte mais ca me surprendrait. Bon, peut-etre qu'ils m'ont oublié, ... lol


Cheers!


----------



## EAmax (18 Jun 2005)

Moi aussi me rappel  pas d'avoir signer  sa.Mais  par gros bon sang   je ne dirais jamais  les questions.Comme sa   je serais pas le seul a le couler mouahahahaahaha


----------



## Marchand De Boeufs (18 Jun 2005)

Moi, ils ont lu l'affirmation disant que je ne répéterai pas les questions...


----------



## EAmax (5 Jul 2005)

hahahaha y en a pas 10 000 qui vont repondre haut et fort  a ce que je demande ici     bon je m'explique loll


mon 3 mois de delai avant la reprise de test de classement est maintenent terminé.Jai applé aujourd'hui a 10 tappant pour  demander quand  on repace  ce foutue  test et  y m'ont répondu: Ben la on dois envoyé sa a  un commité   pour savoir si tes admissible.     c'est quoi cette affaire la de commitée pis de bureaucratie la  saa pas d'allure.Éclairé moi pis pour les  personne qui  son pas comme moi pis qui son géner de dire qui l'on coulé   envoyé moi un message privée ou maximegervais@gmail.com  pour  me raconté leur  expérience.


un gros merci  pis y m'auront pas vivant


----------



## NiTz (11 Jul 2005)

Il me semblait que kincanucks avait dit que c'était a partir du 2e échec qu'ils fallait qu'ils l'envoient sur un comité de révision ou j'sais pas quoi. Le mieux ca serait de lui demander.. c'est ce que je ferais personnellement.. ce gars la est une mine d'informations! 

Cheers!


----------



## 1R22eR (11 Jul 2005)

Toute les test dans les forces tu as droit a une reprise mais si tu échoue une deuxieme fois ton dossier passera au comité de révision mais peut-etre qu'ils ont leur maniere de fonctionner au centre de recrutement.


----------



## EAmax (11 Jul 2005)

moi j'ai pas passé ma deuxieme examen  al;ors  y rende sa plus compliquer lollll



y m'auriont pas vivant


----------



## NiTz (14 Jul 2005)

EAmax : T'en fais pas, t'es pas seul .. mon cousin est allé passer son CFAT lundi passé et il l'a coulé aussi... Y'a quelque chose que je comprends pas. Il s'est pas qualifié pour etre soldat de l'infanterie mais il pouvait être cook ou dans un entrepot (quelque chose comme ca). Je vois pas le rapport. Pourquoi est-ce que ca prend un score plus bas pour etre un cook que pour etre un soldat d'infanterie ou quelconque autre métier non technique? Bof, de toute facon ca a pas d'importance, c'est juste que je trouve ca un peu cheap pour les cook de savoir que le score le plus bas au CFAT qualifie quelqu'un pour leur métier quand même... anyway c'est pas important, bonne chance pour ta reprise j'espère que tout va bien aller!


Cheers!


----------



## EAmax (15 Jul 2005)

C'est par rapport a l'utilisation des nouvelle s technologie (gps etc, etc ).Quand tu coule une fois une personne (pédagogue pour les forces )  étudie ton dossier  pour voir si elle ênse que tu pourrais le passer ou non c'est a elle que  revien la déssicion.


----------



## NiTz (17 Jul 2005)

aaah ok mais je pense tout de même que c'est choquant pour les cooks.. vraiment!




Cheers!


----------



## soon_to_be_army_05 (20 Sep 2005)

je vas aller pour mon test d'aptitudele mois de decembre. Ils vont m'appeler pour la date exact le mois de novembre.  Je hate.


----------



## danbedard (27 Sep 2005)

Tu va voir cé pas vraiment compliquer...
La seule chose qui est chian cé le temps, ils perdent pas leur temps sur une question eux !!!!!!
salut 
Dan


----------



## FlightPro (30 Sep 2005)

Je peux rien dire du test a cause que avant de le faire c'etais ecris que je ne dois en aucun cas en discuter. En resumer j'espere que tes ou etais bon a l'ecole et ta pas oublier


----------



## shortcircuit (3 Oct 2005)

voici les repnces A.A.C.D.B C.C.B.A.A    hahahaha non mais c est vraiment facile


----------



## 1R22eR (3 Oct 2005)

ya diferrent test...t a manqué ta shot


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (4 Jan 2006)

Bonjour.  Je suis désolé mon Français est horrible.  Êtes vous posant des questions sur cet essai:

http://www.psc-cfp.gc.ca/ppc/grt_test_f.htm


----------



## MissArmy (22 Feb 2006)

Salut
J'aimerais savoir si ce test est représentatif de ce qu'on peut avoir comme question ou vraiment pas ?!.....parce que je sais pas mais la calculatrice me semble nécessaire  à quelques reprises   

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (24 Feb 2006)

Je n'ai pas pris l'essai. Le mois prochain, je le prendre.  Mais, mon ami me dit que c'est représentatif. (Il ne me dit les questions) J'ai juste passé mon premier physique.  J'espère faire BMQ cet été.  Comment dit on "pushups" en francais? J'ai un sentiment que je devrai savoir. ushup:


----------



## AarDvarCk (25 Feb 2006)

Le test pratique sur le site web est tres représentatif et oui la calculatrice serais necessaire dans certain cas mais c pas grave, si tu n'est pas capable, c pas se qui va te faire échouer.

Et pour ta question, meme dans les ploton francais, le terme pushup est utilisé et il ne se generont pas pour l'utiliser si il son fais fort !


----------



## ark (27 Feb 2006)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas pris l'essai. Le mois prochain, je le prendre.  Mais, mon ami me dit que c'est représentatif. (Il ne me dit les questions) J'ai juste passé mon premier physique.  J'espère faire BMQ cet été.  Comment dit on "pushups" en francais? J'ai un sentiment que je devrai savoir. ushup:



Si tu entends "adoptez la position horizontale de repos" c'est le temps de faire des pushups


----------



## Mathieu (27 Feb 2006)

Salut 

"Push-up" = Pompe

Il me semble que le test est assez compliquer, pour la réserve est-ce que c'est le même test ? Je me demande bien comment quelqu'un qui a un secondaire 3 peut réussir ça.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (2 Mar 2006)

J'ai pris mon essai deux fois.  Une fois en octobre et n'a pas qualifié pour le commerce que j'ai voulu et encore en février.  Je suis tout à fait sûr l'essai est le même pour les réservations que la force de repérage.  Maintenant je suis juste attendant mon entrevue et pinte et alors je suis dedans.  J'ai qualifié pour MP....Personally que je biseaute l'attente.  Bonne chance à toute la vous qui sont sur le point d'écrire votre essai.  Je recommanderais fortement d'obtenir vos mains sur un livre de GED à moins que votre frais hors du lycée....I ait fait et il aidait beaucoup!  Salut 


S.Bradbury


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (5 Mar 2006)

Pour les questions de ressemblence, faut-il choisir le "couple" qui forme les meilleurs synonymes ou bien celui qui forme les meilleurs opposés? Merci beaucoup.


----------



## 1R22eR (6 Mar 2006)

Stressez pas avec ca pour rien c'est le test que j ai fait le plus facile de ma vie et pourtant je n ai qu un secondaire 4... Sincerement la seule chose qui peut te faire manquer cette examen et le stress de pas le reussir aussi non concentrez vous...c est de la logique.. pas de concentration...pas de logique... alors bonne chance a tous!!!


----------



## NavyGirl280 (6 Mar 2006)

Je conviens     

S.Bradbury


----------



## pipstah (6 Mar 2006)

le test est fait comme un thermomètre... par exemple, si tu veux aller MP faudrait avoir entre 80-90%, Pilote 90%+.... Comme snaky a dit, stressez pas avec ça. Si tu 'bug' a une question... sautes la et continu et si tu as du temps reviens-y! Par contre, ce genre de test est fait pour justement forcer les gens à gêrer le temps car il est très serré.


----------



## Mathieu (6 Mar 2006)

Je comprends mais sur le site internet où il y a la pratique du test d'aptitude, l'examen est assez difficile. Alors c'est ce qui fait que le stress augmente lorsque l'on va faire le vrai test.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (6 Mar 2006)

J'ai été donné d'excellents websites d'un couple de mon recruteur et ils m'ont aidé tellement quand j'ai récrit mon essai pendant 3 mois plus tard.  La première fois qu'I à peine "a qualifié" pour n'importe quoi et la deuxième fois j'ai eu 10 choix différents à choisir de.  Maintenant je suis un MP     ;D


S.Bradbury


----------



## ghis (9 Mar 2006)

ouin mais c'est écrit sur le test sur internet : "Examen de recrutement de diplômés".  Ça doit être pour les offs, non ?  Moi je suis en sec 4 et je suis le seul de mes chums a l'avoir passé.  Pour la réserve, est-ce que c'est un autre test?


----------



## Mathieu (9 Mar 2006)

Moi aussi je suis en secondaire 4, je me demande sincèrement comment quelqu'un qui a un sec 3 peut réussir ça, je dit qu'il faut minimum un sec 5 pour avoir une bonne note. Mais pourquoi c'est marqué test des dîplomés ?

Mathieu


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (9 Mar 2006)

Clément Barbeau Vermet said:
			
		

> Pour les questions de ressemblence, faut-il choisir le "couple" qui forme les meilleurs synonymes ou bien celui qui forme les meilleurs opposés? Merci beaucoup.


J'aprécierais énormément si quelqu'un pourrait répondre à cette question car sinon je ne suis pas capable de faire la pratique de l'examen. Merci d'avance et moi aussi je suis au sec. 4..... dire que j'avais l'impression d'être le seul au Québec hehehe.  :dontpanic:


----------



## pipstah (11 Mar 2006)

C'est le même test pour la réserve que pour la régulière et il est considéré bon pendant 5 ans (lorsque j'ai transferré). J'avais passé mon test quand j'avais fini mon secondaire 5 et que je m'en allais au cégep. J'avais appliqué pour la réserve dans l'infantrie. 5 années plus tard, j'étais bien content de ne pas devoir refaire ce test là et que je répondais au norme du métier vers lequel je transferrait car 5ans sans faire de mathématique (car j'étais en sciences humaines et en psycho à l'université) on oubli ça très vite et je ne sais pas comment j'aurais eu comme note car mes math n'étaient pas si frais que ça


----------



## MissArmy (13 Mar 2006)

Rendez-vous donc tous service!!!  Arrêter de vous stresser avec tout cela!! ;D :dontpanic:
Pour les stressé faites tout simplement imprimer le test d'essais et pratiquerz-vous jusqu'à ce que le ''''genre'''' de question vous rentre dans la tête, surtout au niveau math, comprenez ce que vous répondez, pis si a l'examen ca bug passe à l'autre question ou sinon met la réponse la plus logique.  ils veulent plus voir ceux qui auront une bonne réaction face a la gestion de temps et de stress.

BYe bye et bonne chance a vous tous  

G.I Jane

P.S Pis en passant c'est la même chose pour le test physique.....ha ha y a tellement rien là!!!hi hi hi


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (8 Apr 2006)

Ouin j'ai fait l'examen et je l'ai passé... de justesse probablement car j'ai répondu n'importe quoi à presque 1/3 de la partie sur les questions. À force d'utiliser la caculatrice je ne me souvenais même plus comment faire des divisions manuelles.  :-[
Et les questions sur les prismes qu'il faut plier où déplier elles sont beaucoup plus compliqués que les exemples qu'on nous donne alors je conseille de la pratique même si sa peut paraitre stupide.


----------



## NarK (14 Sep 2009)

Salut je me demande a Quebec combien de fois peut on passer le teste d'aptitude ? Et a chaque combien de temps? Et si quelq'un pourrait me dire si le teste est long? J'ai vraiment peur de couler! :'(
Merci en avance.


----------



## Trish (14 Sep 2009)

Je ne peux pas répondre à tes questions, mais pour la longueur c'est par bloc de question.  As-tu fait le modèle qu'ils ont sur le site forces.ca ? Ils te disent aussi combien de temps tu devrais allouer pour chaque section pour mieux te pratiquer.  Moi j'ai trouvé la pratique assez fidèle.  Perso c'est la partie plus ''mathématique'' que j'ai trouvé le temps un peu court, mais sinon tu devrais avoir du temps pour tout terminer.  De toute façon au début de chaque bloc tu as le nombre de question et le temps alloué, à toi de bien l'utiliser !
Bonne chance !


----------



## NarK (15 Sep 2009)

Salut. J'ai parler a un recruteur. Donc le teste a 3 parties. Math, Géométrie et français. tu as 60 questions 60 minutes et tu dois avoir 60 % minimum dans chaque parties. Si tu coules tu as le droit a 1 reprise après 3 mois. Il m'a aussi dit que si j'ai mon SEC 3 je devrait être correcte. Alors je révise mon SEC2 et 3 math car même si je suis a l'université. J'ai honnêtement tout oublie mes fractions et divisions. Quand je me sentirait prête je ferai le teste.


----------



## Narcisse (15 Sep 2009)

La partie la plus difficile est, selon moi, celle des mathématiques car vous n'aurez pas droit à la calculatrice mais seulement à du papier et crayon donc, tout à la main. C'est vraiment une question de bien se rappeler comment effectuer addition, soustraction, multiplication et division d'entier, de décimaux et de fractions... That's it, that's all.

Ensuite, pour ce qui est des autres parties, je te suggère de faire quelques tests de QI que tu peux trouver sur internet ! Voilà.

Ne stresse pas, c'est un easy go.


----------



## NarK (16 Sep 2009)

Alors au fond faut juste retudier le sec 2 math casiment?


----------



## Skoubi (16 Sep 2009)

faut juste tu sache  division multiplication  addition et soustraction sans calculatrice
essaye d'apprendre les division le le plus possible et les nombre décimal


----------



## NarK (18 Sep 2009)

Additions Soustractions Multiplications Division Fractions et Decimales. Compris! Je vais faire un review du sec 2 et un peu sec 3 au fond. Je me suis est prit des tuteurs 2 h par jour pour bien comprendre et reapprendre puis un entraineur a gym. Crime que je vais etre dessus si je coule je compte faire l'exam en Janvier au fond pour vraiment bien me preparer tout le monde dit c'est basic mais c'est stressant quand tu veux quelquechose autant puis qui determine ta carriere et savoir que tu as 1 min pour chaque questions. 1 min c'est quand meme beaucoup mais quand tu es nerveux le temps glisse!! Honetement je perd mon someil a cause de sa! Style je vais au lit vers 10 PM et je me reveille par moi meme vers 4 AM ou 5 AM ce, depuis que j'ai choisit denroler dans les foces canadiennes.


----------



## NarK (18 Sep 2009)

Salut !! Je passe mon examen D'aptitude en Décembre et oui je suis nerveuse comme tout. Le recruteur m'a dit ya 60 questions 60 minutes. 15 francisations linguistique - alors un synonyme , 15 géométrie spatiale et que tu dois avoir minimum 60 % dans chaque groupe. J'ai entendu que au début c'est vraiment facile mais après ils deviennent difficile et 30 résolutions de problème. Dans les postes en Anglais tout le monde ont dit d'étudier les fractions (+ - X %), longue divisions soustractions , décimales, multiplications, Le teste pratique mes profs ont dit que c'est a peu près un sec2. Alors je suis aller a l'école des adultes et j'ai acheté leurs livres de sec 2 car ils t'expliquent tout dans les livres et je me pratique avec sa et j'ai aussi des tuteurs. Alors tout réapprendre et augmenter la vitesse des calculs puis faire des calculs dans la tête.  J'ai aussi un entraîneur qui me coûte très chère pour faire mes préparations physique. Aussi... Un truc que je voit souvent sur se site.. Pendant l'examen apparemment il y a des equasions très  difficile style 109846 % 50 ou quelque chose... arrondis le numéro et par la suite prend le montant le plus proche a ta réponse. Si tu viens de finir ton sec 4 ou 3 et tu as genre 16-17 ans tu auras aucun problème mais si tu es au cegepe Université ou tu as quitter lecole il y a un bout c'est sure que tu va pas te rappeler des résolutions mathématique simple sans calculatrice.. Pas que tu es stupide mais parce que sa fait trop longtemps tu ne fait pas des résolutions longue et simple. Pratiquez vous honnêtement. Je vous laisserez savoir en Décembre si j'ai passée. Crime que je serez dessus si je coule après tout se que je fait. Préparez vous pour le pire sa deduira un peu de stresse pendant l'examen.


----------



## nene55 (18 Sep 2009)

Faut pas que tu stress de même man surtout quand tu feras l'examen car ça t'aidera pas... trouves-toi un truc genre "" mets ça entre les mains de Dieu ou du destin etc " pour que tu sois relax  cette journée. Te mettre trop de pression même si c'est quelque chose de très important pour toi, bin c'est pas bon pour toi 

Si t'as un tuteur ou quelqu'un qui s'y connait en math,  fais sûr que tu sais resoudre ces problèmes:
http://www.forces.ca/media/_PDF/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

pis tu seras correct...


----------



## NarK (18 Sep 2009)

J'avoue tu as raison! C'est juste crissement strssant! Je savait pas que un teste d'aptitude tu pouvais couler sa et la que je decide de rentrer dans l'armee ils me disent tu pourrais couler dans celle la.. quelle surprise !


----------



## gymfreak (13 Jul 2010)

Bonjour, jai 19 ans je vie dans le region de montreal. Jai decide de menroller dans les forces canadiennes parceque cest un reve denfance pour moi, depuis le primaire jarrete pas de parler de linfanterie. Mon probleme est que jai fini mon sec 5 mais je nai pas touche au mathematique depuis ce temps. Jai fait mon premier test et je lai coulle. 3 mois plustard jai refait lexamen et jai encore echoue a cause du stress... je ne sais pas quoi faire... toute mes annees du secondaire son loin derriere moi...jai ete oubliger de retourner a lecole et faire des mises a jours en mathematique pour pouvoire refaire lexamen mais je nai toujours pas eu de date... y a til des personne qui on echouer leur examen 2x et quil lon finalement reussie ?  ???


----------



## Alea (13 Jul 2010)

gymfreak said:
			
		

> Bonjour, jai 19 ans je vie dans le region de montreal. Jai decide de menroller dans les forces canadiennes parceque cest un reve denfance pour moi, depuis le primaire jarrete pas de parler de linfanterie. Mon probleme est que jai fini mon sec 5 mais je nai pas touche au mathematique depuis ce temps. Jai fait mon premier test et je lai coulle. 3 mois plustard jai refait lexamen et jai encore echoue a cause du stress... je ne sais pas quoi faire... toute mes annees du secondaire son loin derriere moi...jai ete oubliger de retourner a lecole et faire des mises a jours en mathematique pour pouvoire refaire lexamen mais je nai toujours pas eu de date... y a til des personne qui on echouer leur examen 2x et quil lon finalement reussie ?  ???



Salut Gymfreak,

Pour commencer, je te demanderais ceci: Il n'y pas d'apostrophes sur ton clavier?  
Les règles du forum, concernant la grammaire et la façon de s'exprimer en général sont importantes. Essais de faire attention aux fautes. Ce sera important aussi lors de ton cours de base militaire. 
Tu peux aller corriger ton texte en cliquant sur "Modify". Profites-en pour rajouter une apostrophe dans le mot "daptitude" (d'aptitude) de ton titre. 

Pour ce qui est du test d'aptitude, je ne connais personne (personnellement) qui ai échoué 3 fois. 
Par contre, je peux te parler de mon expérience personnelle. Je l'ai râté la première fois (par 2 points seulement) et j'ai un rendez-vous pour aller le reprendre. 
Je ne sais donc pas si je vais le réussir la deuxième fois ou pas. Ce que je peux te dire c'est que la seule chose que j'ai pu faire pour mettre toutes les chances de mon côté c'est d'étudier le plus possible. 

La différence entre toi et moi, c'est que j'ai 39 ans... les maths étaient donc très, très loin pour moi. Toi, tu as 19 ans. Ton secondaire 5 n'est vraiment pas si loin que ça! Tu as une troisième chance de refaire cet examen. Profites en pour étudier le plus possible et te mettre à jour sur tes lacunes.

Tu vas réussir,
Alea


----------



## roxanne19 (14 Jul 2010)

Moi, j'ai 19 ans aussi et  je l'est couler deux fois et je commence le cégep pour faire un Bacc pour ensuite me réessayer comme officier . Une chose à dire il ne faut pas lâcher nos efforts serons récompenser un jour!!


----------



## Riel (15 Jul 2010)

Ce sont surtout des mathématiques de 3ieme secondaires.J'ai pas eu de misère parce que la première fois que je l'ai fait, j'étais en secondaire 4 mais les notions de maths sacrent le camp assez vite avec le temps malheureusement.


----------



## scaron (16 Aug 2010)

Salut,

j'ai une question fort simple. Est-ce que le résultat aux tests d'aptitudes est important pour le métier que l'on veut exercer dans les forces où il suffit simplement de le réussir pour avoir accès à tous les métiers des forces (autres que ceux où l'on demande des préalables du secondaire).

Merci de votre réponse,
Sébastien


----------



## aesop081 (17 Aug 2010)

scaron said:
			
		

> Salut,
> . Est-ce que le résultat aux tests d'aptitudes est important pour le métier que l'on veut exercer dans les forces



Oui.


----------



## Alea (17 Aug 2010)

scaron said:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> j'ai une question fort simple. Est-ce que le résultat aux tests d'aptitudes est important pour le métier que l'on veut exercer dans les forces où il suffit simplement de le réussir pour avoir accès à tous les métiers des forces (autres que ceux où l'on demande des préalables du secondaire).
> 
> ...



Bonjour Sébastien,

Les préablables du secondaire ainsi que les autres diplômes applicables (selon le métier que tu choisis) versus les résultats du TAFC sont 2 choses différentes... et complémentaires dans la mesure ou l'un ne va pas sans l'autre au regard de ton processus d'enrollement.
Ce qui veut dire que selon le métier pour lequel tu appliques dans l'armée, tu devras réussir ton TAFC et le score demandé est différent pour chaque métier. Exemple: le score a atteindre ne sera pas le même pour un soldat d'infanterie que pour un infirmier. Par contre plus ton score est élevé, plus ça te donne accès à un vaste choix de métiers.

Il faut aussi que tu saches que personne ne peut te parler du contenu du test d'aptitude ou te dire quel score tu dois atteindre. C'est ton recruteur qui te parlera de tout cela.

Bonne chance,
Alea


----------



## scaron (17 Aug 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses. En fait, le test d'aptitude je l'ai réussi il y a quelques mois, seulement je ne connais pas mon résultat et j'ai échouer le test médical mais on m'a inviter à réenvoyer ma candidature d'ici 3 à 6 mois. Entre temps, j'ai choisi de m'orienter comme Technicien Médical au lieu de Tech SITA mais je n'ai aucune idée si j'ai la note au test d'aptitude pour présenter une demande comme Tech Med. J'ai envoyé un courriel à la personne avec qui j'avais eu une entrevue au Centre de recrutement afin de savoir si ma note est assez bonne pour cela mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse.

Ext-ce le meilleur moyen, de contacter la personne qui fait les entrevues pour savoir ce genre de chose où je devrais passer par quelqu'un d'autre.

Je suis en attente afin de savoir si je m'enligne pour compléter mes crédits qu'il me manque en Chimie pour ce métier.

Merci,
Sébastien


----------



## Alea (17 Aug 2010)

scaron said:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses. En fait, le test d'aptitude je l'ai réussi il y a quelques mois, seulement je ne connais pas mon résultat et j'ai échouer le test médical mais on m'a inviter à réenvoyer ma candidature d'ici 3 à 6 mois. Entre temps, j'ai choisi de m'orienter comme Technicien Médical au lieu de Tech SITA mais je n'ai aucune idée si j'ai la note au test d'aptitude pour présenter une demande comme Tech Med. J'ai envoyé un courriel à la personne avec qui j'avais eu une entrevue au Centre de recrutement afin de savoir si ma note est assez bonne pour cela mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse.
> 
> Ext-ce le meilleur moyen, de contacter la personne qui fait les entrevues pour savoir ce genre de chose où je devrais passer par quelqu'un d'autre.
> 
> ...



Salut Sébastien,

Mon expérience personnelle (à travers mon propre processus de recrutement) m'a appris une chose importante: Ne te sers pas du téléphone ou des courriels si tu as besoin d'une réponse rapide dans ton dossier. 

Les recruteurs sont très occupés, recoivent des dizaines d'appels/courriels par jour et bien souvent n'ont pas le temps de répondre dans l'immédiat. 

PAR CONTRE, si tu te présente sur place, tu pourras rencontrer un recruteur (et même demander à parler au même recruteur que la première fois) qui sera disponible pour répondre à toutes tes questions. Crois-moi: VAS-Y  et vas-y le matin de préférence. Si comme je le perçois tu appliques via le centre de recrutement de Montréal, ils sont très disponibles et très courtois.

Tiens-nous au courant,
Alea


----------



## scaron (30 Aug 2010)

Pour la suite de mon histoire(comme si ça intéressait le monde), j'ai le résultat pour présenter une demande comme Technicien Médical, je dois seulement compléter mes préalables (Sc. Physique 436 et Chimie).

Seulement voilà, j'ai quelques questions concernant le métier de Tech. Med. Les voici en rafales:

1) Quel est la journée type d'un Technicien Médical ? (Les tâches, le genre d'horaire de travail, niveau de stress, etc) 
Je sais que la majorité des ces trucs sont décrit sur le site mais brièvement. Je voudrais si possible avoir un point de vue de l'intérieur.

2) Un technicien médical est-il souvent envoyé en mission, où doit-il en faire la demande ?
3) Quels sont les détachements au Québec pour les Technicien médicaux (Québec, Bagotville, etc) ?
4) Ambulancier et technicien médical, en quoi le technicien médical a-t-il plus de responsabilité ?
5) Est-ce un métier routinier et si oui, en quoi l'est-il ?

Bref, je suis ouvert à toutes les informations utiles, point de vue et témoignages sur le métier. Je suis intéressé par le métier de Tech. Med seulement mon choix finale n'est pas fait loin de là. J'ai le goût d'aider les gens, d'être challenger au niveau de mes capacités, est-ce un bon métier pour ça.

Voilà, 

Merci à tous pour vos informations.
Sébas


----------



## Alea (30 Aug 2010)

Bonjour Sébas,



			
				scaron said:
			
		

> Pour la suite de mon histoire(comme si ça intéressait le monde),



Bien sur que ça nous intéresse!
Il est vrai que le côté français du forum est moins fréquenté (c'est dommage... à nous de changer cela) mais oui, ça nous intéresse. 



> j'ai le résultat pour présenter une demande comme Technicien Médical, je dois seulement compléter mes préalables (Sc. Physique 436 et Chimie).



Félicitation 



> Seulement voilà, j'ai quelques questions concernant le métier de Tech. Med. Les voici en rafales:
> 
> 1) Quel est la journée type d'un Technicien Médical ? (Les tâches, le genre d'horaire de travail, niveau de stress, etc)
> Je sais que la majorité des ces trucs sont décrit sur le site mais brièvement. Je voudrais si possible avoir un point de vue de l'intérieur.
> ...



Pour ce qui est des questions plus techniques concernant ton métier, je ne peux pas te répondre car je ne le connais pas assez. Par contre, je peux te donner un conseil qui je pense devrait pouvoir t'aider.

Quand j'ai voulu en apprendre plus au sujet de mon métier, je suis entrée en contact avec une personne de mon centre de recrutement (Montréal). Elle a très gentillement prit le temps de répondre à toutes mes questions et comme elle pratique elle-même ce métier, elle savait donc exactement de quoi elle parlait et était à même de comprendre le genre de questions que j'avais et d'y répondre adéquatement. 
Elle m'a parlé de son expérience, des tâches à accomplir, des différents départements qui peuvent toucher à mon métier aussi bien que des conditions de déploiement etc... etc...

Alors voici mon conseil:
N'hésite pas à téléphoner à ton centre de recrutement et demande à parler à un technicien médical en spécifiant que tu es intéressé à mieux comprendre ce métier. Je suis certaine que quelqu'un prendra le temps de te répondre. 

En attendant, peut-être qu'un autre membre du forum (techicien médical) pourra te répondre ici aussi 

Tiens-nous au courant,
Alea

P.S.: pour ce qui est de ta question à savoir si un technicien médical est souvent envoyé en mission... je serais prête à parier que oui  Mais là encore, seulement une personne avec l'expérience de ce métier devrait pouvoir te répondre.


----------



## DomL (21 Apr 2011)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous des suggestions pour étudier la partie du test en français. J'ai fait les 2 tests de pratique sur le web, mais j'ai beaucoup de difficulté avec les terme français militaire.

Exemple: le mot convoyer, je croyais que c'était transporter, et je me suis aussi tromper sur spéculer.

C'est la parti que j'ai le plus de difficulté, et je veux mettre tout les chance de mon bord. Pour les maths c'est pas un trouble, je fait entre 90%-100%, mais le français, ouf.

Un lexique ou livre à suggérer.

Merci

Dom


----------



## BlueOne (22 Apr 2011)

Salut, si tu es plus alaise en anglais tu peux aussi faire les tests dans cette langue...

Bonne chance, ce test est le plus important... C'est lui qui te qualifiera sur les métiers choisits.


----------



## DomL (26 Apr 2011)

Non je ne suis pas assez alaise en anglais, mais bon je vais continuer à lire mon livre, j'ai serré la main du diable, y'a plusieurs terme militaire.

Merci
Dom


----------



## gabguy345 (28 Apr 2011)

Ne t'inquiette pas, je ne suis pas super bon en francais, et je n'ai pas "étudié" avant le test et tout c'est bien passé, donc No stress, YES YOU CAN!


----------



## THINKBIG (28 Apr 2011)

Salut Doml,  Tout dépend de ton objectif de métier.   Rappelle toi: Se n'est pas se que tu fais mais comment tu le fais les choses dans se test. Si tu veux vraiment rentré dans les Forces Canadiennes  maintenant cela ne devrait pas te déranger.  Tu pourrais faire un changement de métier, si le métier sélectionné ne concorde pas à tes préférence.  Le test représente se que tu as comme bagage aux moment présent tu peux te perfectionner plus tard....

Bonne chance!!!!


----------



## DomL (29 Apr 2011)

Merci a tous.


----------



## gtgi (30 Aug 2011)

bonjour,
 je viens de recevoir un appel d\un matelot (?) qui m'a donne un rv pour un test d'aptitude... 2 ans e demi d'attend!!! j'ai cru que mon dossier est perdu depuis long temps 
 est-ce que qq'un peut nous decrire un peut le  test d'aptitude??? C'est sur qu'il y a parmis vous qui ont deja vecu ca. J'ai cherche sur internet et j'ai trouve un specimen d'examen pis je suis un peu inquiet: j'ai jamais ete fort en maths. Est-ce que dans la vrai vie c'est aussi difficile? 

PS A preciser que c'est pour l'armee de reserve
Merci a ceux qui vont avoir la patience de me repondre


----------



## DomL (30 Aug 2011)

http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/preparing_for_aptitude_test_fr.pdf

Le vrai test va avoir le même genre de question qui a dans le test de pratique.

Pour pratiquer j'ai fait celui la et plusieurs test de QI qu'on peut retrouver gratuitement sur le web.

Bonne chance


----------



## gtgi (30 Aug 2011)

DomL said:
			
		

> http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/preparing_for_aptitude_test_fr.pdf
> 
> Le vrai test va avoir le même genre de question qui a dans le test de pratique.
> 
> ...




Merci DomL  !


----------



## gabguy345 (30 Aug 2011)

Pour avoir passé le test, il est facile, seul la partie des maths est différente du "spécimen", je te conseille de ne pas stresser, et de prendre ton temps, je crois que tu a 30 ou 45 minutes si je me souvient bien...


----------



## gtgi (30 Aug 2011)

gabguy345 said:
			
		

> Pour avoir passé le test, il est facile, seul la partie des maths est différente du "spécimen", je te conseille de ne pas stresser, et de prendre ton temps, je crois que tu a 30 ou 45 minutes si je me souvient bien...



 Merci gabguy!


----------



## QAD (3 Sep 2011)

Relaxez lez boys... Respirez par le nez, couchez-vous tôt la veille de vos tests, bullshittez pas le monde qui vous posent des questions puis relaxez !

Les tests que vous remplissez ne servent qu'à une seule et unique chose ;
*Déterminer, en se basant sur une grille de référence, quels métiers vous seront ouverts.*

Pour simplifier la chose; si vous voulez devenir technicien dans la marine (par exemple), vous devrez faire mieux en math que ce qui est requis pour devenir cuisinier. Pourquoi ? Parce que le training que vous suivrez après le QMB (et pour une grande partie de votre carriere) sera très orienté vers les math.

De ce que je me souviens, quand j'ai fait le test d'aptitudes, le temps alloué était volontairement trop court pour tout faire correctement. Comprenez qu'il vous faut priorizer vos questions. Faites les facile d'abord, les difficiles à la fin. Si vous voyez pas un début de réponse après avoir lu la question, perdez pas plus de 10 secondes à essayer de comprendre, revenez-y à la fin, s'il vous reste du temps.

Si le test d'aptitudes vous fait paniquer, considérez une autre carrière. Vous passerez pas au travers du QMB


----------



## elofbeaupre (25 Jan 2013)

Salut!

J'ai malheureusement échoué mon test d'aptitudes... J'aimerais avoir vos conseils pour ma reprise! Connaissez-vous des sites qui sont vraiment utile pour se remettre dans le bain des résolutions de problèmes, etc? 

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## OYR_Pilot (25 Jan 2013)

Voici un site gratuit avec lequel je m'étais pratiqué avant de faire mon test d'aptitude.
Tu peux faire des test de QI complet qui vont pratiquer ta résolution de problèmes logiques général: http://www.mon-qi.com/tests-de-qi.php
Ou te concentrer sur des points spécifiques (ex. la partie verbale des synonymes / antonymes) : http://www.mon-qi.com/test-psychotechnique.php

L'aspect psychologique sera important lors de ta reprise, l'essentiel c'est d'arriver la bas reposée et surtout ne pas être stressée avec le test. Avec un peu de pratique ça devrait bien aller!

Bonne chance!


----------



## elofbeaupre (8 Feb 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide! Est-ce que il y a d'autres gens à qui la même chose est arrivé? Suis-je la seule à échoué la première fois?


----------



## krimynal (8 Feb 2013)

personellement je n'ai pas echouer , mais je me rappele avoir été vraiment stresser la veille de l'examen , j'avais beaucoup de misere a dormir 

autant que le test en tant que tel est important , ta préparation psychologie - mentale - physique seras toujours importante 

essait de bien dormir la veille , de relaxer le matin meme , de bien manger , c'est fou a quel point tout ces choses peuve affecter ta concentration !!!


----------



## Cpl.Morel (8 Feb 2013)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si après le test d'aptitude il y en a un pour notre physique, et a quoi il ressemble.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Xzile (10 Feb 2013)

Je me souviens avoir lu sur le site de recrutements des forces qu'il y en a un.J'ai pas encore fait ma demande pour rejoindres les forces,du coup pas fait le test,mais a ma mémoire,le test physique semble relativement facile.J'arrive pas a retrouver le document,mais de mémoire sa resemble a 19 push-up,19 abdo,5 tractions,3 km de course et de la natation,mais sa je me souviens pas de la distance.


----------



## krimynal (11 Feb 2013)

Cpl.Morel said:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si après le test d'aptitude il y en a un pour notre physique, et a quoi il ressemble.
> 
> Merci beaucoup.



quand je m'étais enroller ya 5 ans , tu passais un test médical .... mais je me rappele pas avoir fais de test physique , ton test physique étais a ta premiere semaine a st-jean-sur-le-richelieu , rendu la dépendament si tu étais fit ou unfit tu restais sur ton ploton ou tu allais sur le "pat-platoon" ...... mais remarque c'est peut-etre changer !


----------



## Xzile (11 Feb 2013)

J,ai ententu sa ''pat-platton'' dans la voie du succes ... Je me suis toujours demandé depuis c'était quoi un plat-platoons ?


----------



## krimynal (11 Feb 2013)

Xzile said:
			
		

> J,ai ententu sa ''pat-platton'' dans la voie du succes ... Je me suis toujours demandé depuis c'était quoi un plat-platoons ?



le PAT Platoon .... ou comme jamais bien l'appeler , le PLATE PLATOON .... c'est le ploton de remise en forme pour les gens qui sont considérer UN-FIT ... donc si tu passe pas le test physique , si tu te blesse , etc. .... en gros , c'est si physiquement parlant tu suit pas , tu te ramasse la , jusqua temps que tu soit retester et placer comme FIT ( apte a travailler ) , sa peux prendre 1 semaine , 2 semaine , 1 mois , etc. ...

tu as aussi le PAR Platoon ... que lui c'est le ploton des recrues qui décide de quitter , eux sont placer sur le PAR pour le laps de temps que la paperasse se fait , pour ensuite avoir leur autorisation de partir

habituellement les gens du PAR sont la 1 semaine ou 2

en gros arrange toi pour passer ton test physique et faire partit de ton ploton de depart et taurras jamais de probleme , parce que .... si a mettons tu es rendu a ta 8eme semaine , tu te blesse , et te ramasse sur le PAT platoon , sa se peux qui te refasse commencer plus bas .... semaine 2-3-4-5 ... dépendament ce que les forces décide !!


----------



## roxanne20 (21 Feb 2013)

J'ai également échouer la première fois que j'ai fais le test d'aptitude.


----------



## powpow (26 Jan 2014)

Salut.

J'ai rempli ma demande sur https://www.recruiting-recrutement.forces.gc.ca, ensuite j'ai recu un mail de confirmation : '' présent courriel a pour but de confirmer votre rendez-vous afin de passer le test d’aptitude des Forces armées canadiennes suivi de l’inventaire de la personnalité – traits autodescriptifs ''.

Dans ce mail, il y a 4 documents ; DND2170, questionnaire pre eval, verification des donnés personnels et TBS330.

Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est exactement ce que jai rempli sur recrutement.forces.gc.ca. 

Dois-je a nouveau tout remplir pour ler apporter en main propre aussi ?


----------



## FREDERIC12345 (26 Jan 2014)

Ca peut ressemble à ce que tu as rempli mais c'est différent pour ma part moi je les ai remplis et apporté en main propre. Tu peut toujours valider avec ton centre de recrutement, c'est les mieux placer pour te répondre et ne te gêne pas pour les appelé!

Bonne chance pour la suite


----------



## powpow (26 Jan 2014)

Merci.

J'ai mon rendez vous demain, je croyais vraiment que c'étais les mêmes documents .... J'èspere que je vais pouvoir faxer le tout le soir même ou le lendemain ... J'ai vérifer mes affaires en retard et ça parait mal je trouve. 

J'ai pas d'imprimante et c'est moralement pas  fesable d'annuler mon rendez-vous, j'imagine qu'il y a moyen de faxer le tout.


----------



## Julienperreault (1 Jun 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

Est-ce vrai que pour être sélectionné au poste de _commis de soutien à la gestion des ressources_, il faut obtenir un résultat élevé au T.A.F.C. ? Également, peut-on reprendre le test s'il est échoué ?


Merci,
Bonne journée !


----------



## vivelespatates (1 Jun 2014)

Les résultats pour chacun sont ''Confidentiels'' et personne le sait vraiment.! Par contre, si ça peut te donner un indice, pour Officier des soins de santé, qui est un grade d'officier, j'ai eu 51 ou 52/60 (J'pu trop sûr) dans mon test et j'étais qualifié avec un ''Score très compétitif''. Pour commis, je suppose que c'est Militaire de rang, alors je SUPPOSE que si t'as 40 et plus tu devrais être Okay. Mais faut aussi que tu saches que y te faut un minimum dans chaque section tout de même.! Mais honnêtement, le test est Vraiment facile, si t'es le moindrement brillant et que tu comprends l'exemple mis sur le site des forces pour te préparer, tu devrais pas trop avoir de misère!

Bonne chance!


----------



## Zulopol (2 Jun 2014)

Le test tu peu le reprendre mais RÉUSSIE LE du premier coup sinon ils vont te mettre de coté.. Moi j'ai tout bien réussi mais je te conseil de pas prendre le test trop à la légère tu joue ta compétitivité la dessus ! Prépare toi un minimum fais des tests pratiques. Pratique toi plus qu'avec le test pratique des Forces, fait d'autres tests.

Voici un message que j'ai poster pour un autre utilisateur du forum qui demandais de l'aide pour bien se préparer et je lui est répondu sa :



			
				Zulopol said:
			
		

> Salut, personne peut te dire se qu'il y a dans le test car nous en avons pas le droit mais mon conseil serait de très bien te préparer et connais bien tes multiplication car aucune calculatrice permise ainsi que de bien vérifier si tu connais ton algèbre sur Alloprof (http://bv.alloprof.qc.ca/exercices)
> 
> Le test pratique sur Forces.ca est un bonne exemple de se que tu va retrouver en terme de type de questions mais le niveau de *difficulté + stress + temps LIMITE* sera à prendre en considération !
> Se que j'ai personnelement utilisé pour me pratiquer :
> ...



Je t'est donner quelques outils pour ta préparation, maintenant tu décide se que tu en fais je te dit bonne chance dans ton processus d'enrôlement ! Si tu veux des conseils pour les autres étapes d'enrôlement tu peu toujours m'envoyer un MP (message Privé)  

J'aide les gens sur ce forum car c'est d'autres gens du forum, rendu plus loin dans leur processus qui m'on aidé quand j'étais au début du processus donc je donne au suivant.. Bonne chance à toi et à tout les autres !


----------



## lambeosaurus (2 Jun 2014)

C'est un des métiers qui demande le score le plus élevé. Dernièrement j'ai appelé au CRFC pour savoir quels métiers j'étais admissible à transférer de la réserve à la régule. J'ai appris que les deux seuls métiers de membre du rang que je n'étais pas éligible à cause de mon test d'aptitude, c'était justement Commis SGR et Spécialiste du renseignement. 
Faut dire que j'avais pas mal poché la partie mathématique du test. Mes maths du secondaire étaient trèès loin derrière moi. Et avoir de la difficulté en calcul mental ne m'a pas aidé, j'ai pas pu répondre à toutes les questions en bonne partie car je prenais trop de temps à résoudre mes équations sur papier.
Tu peux le reprendre une seconde fois mais après pour la troisième fois c'est beaucoup plus difficile et il faut que tu apporte une preuve que tu as pris les moyens pour tenter d'améliorer ton score (genre attestation de école aux adultes) car il n'y a pas de 4e essai.


----------



## dortun (19 Jun 2014)

Juste pour dire: Merci pour les informations!
Je viens tout juste de commencer mes démarches


----------



## pharap2 (19 Jun 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon T.A.F.C. demain de 9am à 4pm... Un peu long pour des tests non ? 

Est-ce qu'il y a d'autre chose que des tests durant cette journée là ??? 

Merci,


----------



## Zulopol (19 Jun 2014)

Bah.. Tu entre tu attend que tout le monde arrive (tu stress pendant se temps) Tu leur donne tes papiers, documents qui t'on demander dans ton courriel pour établir ton dossier pour ta postulation et ensuite il EXPLIQUE durant 30 minutes pas mal toutes les étapes donc tu ne risque pas de te tromper ensuite vous commencer le test d'aptitude, test de personnalité, tu remplie une feuille sur tes consommations de drug, ensuite il rembourse votre déplacement, et après vous attendez dans la salle d'attende pour rencontrer un recruteur qui va surement (je vous le souhaite) dire que vous avez très bien réussie tous les tests et le recruteur va vous expliquer tout les étapes de votre formation dans votre métier spécifique et après sa va être terminer. 

Bonne chance pour demain stress pas c'est simple mais tu dois connaitre tes maths sur le bout des doigts !


----------



## pharap2 (19 Jun 2014)

Merci, ca m'indique pas mal plus le pourquoi de toute la journée ! 
Ca me stress pas tant, je me suis bien préparé...en tout cas je l'espère !  ;D


----------



## CanadianPanzer (19 Jun 2014)

Révise les division/multiplication à chiffre élevée ainsi que l’algèbre, et un petit truc: si jamais tu fais t'est calcul et que dans le choix de réponse il n'y qu'une des réponse donc le premier chiffre que t'a trouvé correspond, prend cette réponse et perd pas ton temps a trouver la réponse au complet car sa passe assez vite.


----------



## CanadianPanzer (19 Jun 2014)

Dans mon cas ça avait seulement pris l'avant midi mais je suppose que sa dépend du nombre de personnes qui se présente, si sa dure plus que l'avant midi ils vont te payer le lunch.


----------



## pharap2 (20 Jun 2014)

J'ai fait mon test aujourd'hui, révise les maths du secondaire avec les liens qui sont donnés plus haut, ca m'a rafraichie la mémoire moi !

On m'a dit qu'il y avais une sélection pour Commis SGR en septembre ou octobre... à suivre ! 

Des conseils pour l'entrevue ?


----------



## Zulopol (21 Jun 2014)

J’espère que ton test c'est bien passé, pour l'entrevue rien de bien stressant ta juste à bien connaitre ton métier que tu a choisi ainsi que tout les détails de la formation relier à celle-ci


----------



## pharap2 (21 Jun 2014)

Super bien passé, j'ai eu un résultat très compétitif selon eux mais la note en tant que tel je la connais pas.... Tous les métiers MR et officiers me sont ouverts ....!!!!  ;D


----------



## Zulopol (21 Jun 2014)

Félicitation ! Je te souhaite que le reste de tes étapes d'enrôlement se passe aussi bien que ton test d'aptitude.


----------



## Rick_19 (13 Sep 2014)

Bonjour, je dois passer mon test bientôt et j'aimerais savoir si tu es pas trop hot en math ça veut dire que tu n'as aucune chance??? Parce que j'ai jamais été bon en math mais ca veut pas dire que je suis pas intelligent pour ça.  ??? C'est pas donné à tous le monde d'assimiler les mathématiques.... Moi je veux entrer dans l'armée et j'avoue que ça me stresse ce test à cause des maths...


----------



## Gurmaster (13 Sep 2014)

Salut, même si tu n'es pas bon en math tes chances de passer le test sont assez bonnes... 
Personnellement je suis pas non plus une bol en math et je l'avais trouvé même assez simple!
Je ne peux pas t'en dire plus, vu que tout est gardé confidentiel mais pratique-toi avec tes additions, soustraction, multiplications et fractions.
Voici un test que tu peux faire. Si tu passe celui-la, tu as toutes tes chances de passer celui de l'armée.  

http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/preparing_for_aptitude_test_fr.pdf


----------



## stephamil (13 Nov 2014)

Bonjour à vous,

Par hasard, vous vous souvenez si le test sur les aptitudes visuo-spatial (développement des solides) est difficile? Je ne trouve pas d'exercices assez complexes sur l'Internet pour me pratiquer. Je pense que ce sont des solides moins standards afin d'augmenter le niveau de difficulté. Je me trompe?

Pour les résolutions de problèmes ça tourne autour de: suites logiques, isoler des variables (algèbre), règle de trois, fractions, calculs quelconques..?? Ce n'est sûrement pas simple comme l'exemple qu'on trouve sur le site Web des Forces.

Merci pour votre aide.

St


----------



## dortun (13 Nov 2014)

Techniquement nous ne pouvons pas dévoiler ce qu'il se trouve dans le TAFC.  :camo:
Mais effectivement c'est plus difficile que le test de pratique mais rien d'extrême. 
Tout ce que je peu dire est: pratique toi en faisant des exercices de math (du style résolution de problème)
Pour le visio-spatial tu l'as ou tu l'as pas. Tu ne peu pas vraiment étudier ça.


----------



## dortun (17 Nov 2014)

Oh et en passant les prochaines sélection pour commis SGR c'est le 1er janvier 2015


----------



## Pwegman (17 Nov 2014)

Jai fait mon test d'aptitude aujourd’hui et je suis vraiment content de m'y avoir préparer . Base toi sur le test pratique remis par les forces pour connaitre le type de question.. Test certain que le test a un niveau de difficulté plus élever mais rien d'abusif avec de la préparation  ça se fait TRÈS bien. J'ai même fini toute les sections avec qque minutes  restante. Et selon le capitaine en poste lors de mon examen . Je me qualifie pour tout les métiers  et supposément que je lai TRÈS bien réussi  avec une note beaucoup supérieur au minimum demander .mais y'ont pas voulu me dire combien c’était car ça me servirait a rien anyway.  Donc y'a rien de sorcier ici , comme dans n’importe quoi , ça prend de la préparation et de la pratique .


----------



## etienne_marquis-hamel (5 Apr 2015)

Bonjours à tous , j' aimerai savoir si quelqu’un pourrai m'éclairer sur le temps d'attente pour le reprise de test d'aptitude, car javais faite une demande et un test il y a 10 ans environ je ne pensai pas que c’était encore d'actualité car j’étais mineur à l'époque et maintenant je suis en stand by car il faut qu'il rapatrie mon dossier d'il y a 10 ans pour une reprise .... cela fais déjà 1 mois que j’attends este normal ??? 


merci d'avance pour les réponses


----------



## G.R-B (6 Apr 2015)

Je ne connais pas les délais pour rapatrier un dossier, mais ce que je suis fais dire souvent sur ce forum et par les recruteurs, c'est de rester en contact et de faire un suivi "régulier". Appelle au centre de recrutement, et rappelle dans deux semaines si ils n'ont pas de nouvelles. A quel centre est tu?


----------



## etienne_marquis-hamel (7 Apr 2015)

je suis au centre de montréal !!!


----------



## etienne_marquis-hamel (23 Apr 2015)

Ses faite!! Donc reste juste à attendre la suite ;D


----------



## KingWongQc (23 Apr 2015)

Quand as-tu passé ton test d'aptitude ?


----------



## etienne_marquis-hamel (24 Apr 2015)

Dans 2 semaine j'ai eu le okkai pour le repasser, seulement sa a prit 2 mois !!!! :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## SuperBlueSam (16 Sep 2015)

Bonjour, J'aimerais savoir s"il est possible qu'un peut demander un autre rendez-vous pour le test d'aptitude,car j'ai manquer le premier que m'avait donner car je n’étais pas trop sure si je voulais vraiment aller dans l'armée ,mais maintenant je y repense et en plus mon ami pensait y aller aussi, donc je me le demandais si c'est possible.
Merci de vous future réponses.


----------



## sarahsmom (17 Sep 2015)

Tu as deja posé ta question en anglais. Poser la même question plusieurs fois n'est pas permis dans ce forum.
Aussi, prends en consideration que toi et ton ami pourrait se retrouver sur des différent pelotons au QMB, et des différentes bases dans vos carrieres. Même si vous êtes du même métier.


----------



## CandyCann (22 Oct 2015)

Bonjour a tous,
J'suis nouvelle sur le forum et je viens d'avoir mon rendez-vous pour le TFAC. J'ai appliqué pour la réserve
C'est dans deux semaines mais je suis stressée. Est-ce que je devrait m'inquiéter? J'ai lu des opinion sur le forum mais semble mixtes, et j'aimerais savoir si vous avez des suggestions comment me préparer. Je suis pas du tout forte en mathématique, j'ai jamais été. Est-ce que ce questions-la sont complexes ou qqchose que tu peux faire dans ta tête , vite. Est-ce que vous avez des exemples, plus que le test modèle qui se trouve sur leur site d'internet qui est trop facile pour être vrai.haha

Merci d'avance


----------



## yayotheo (22 Oct 2015)

Malheureusement nous ne pouvons pas dire le contenu du tafc mais ce que je peux te dire par contre c'est ne pas rester trop longtemp sur une question  ci vous n'etes pas certain(e) de la réponse mettez la réponse qui vous semble la plus logique


----------



## Pwegman (22 Oct 2015)

Comme l'autre a dit on ne peut pas te donner d'exemple de questions mais cest certain que les questions son plus difficile que celle du test de pratique . Ta pas le droit de calculatrice uniquement une feuille brouillon. Tu sais deja que tu as une faiblesse sur la partie mathematique donc prepare toi . Ne prend pas le test a la legere comme plusieurs personne semble l'avoir fait et ont echouer. C'est comme pour nimporte quoi . avec de la preparation arrive les bons resultat.Mais ne stress pas trop non plus c'est loin d'etre des mathematique de physique nucleaire haha..  Fouille sur le forum dans la partie TAFC y'a plein d'exemple de site pour t'aider a pratiquer . Bonne chance pour la suite


----------



## CandyCann (4 Nov 2015)

Re-bonjour, 
J'ai fait des tests en ligne pour la partie mathematique. Mais ceux que j'ai trouve sont pas du tout faciles.En tout cas pas de genre a resoudre dans 30 secondes.

Je vais voir plus aujourd'hui.

Merci


----------



## ticass18 (17 Feb 2016)

Je sais que je deterre un vieux topic mais,si vous vous retrouver sur le pat platoon ,un coup que vous etes "FIT" est-ce que vous retourné avec votre ploton de depart ou vous en pogner un autre??


----------



## sarahsmom (17 Feb 2016)

Non, vous ne pouvez pas retourner sur votre peloton de depart parce qu'eux ils ont continués leurs cours pendant votre sejour sur le PAT platoon. PAT signifie "Personnel Awaiting Training". Alors vous etes en attente de quelque chose, habituellement un cour. PAT platoon s'applique habituellement une fois le QMB terminé.
Au QMB il y a AWT et WFT. AWT est le peloton pour les gens blessés. WFT est le peloton pour les gens qui ont echoués leur test physique. On a 3 mois pour se remettre en forme sur le WFT, ou on se faisait mettre à la porte des forces. Pour les gens blessés, si on ne peut guérir en dedans de 3 mois, le médecin va initier un TCAT (catégorie temporaire) qui met une halte a l'entrainment pour 6 mois. 2 TCATs de suite pour la meme blessure ou condition et le médecin peut demander un PCAT, categorie permanente, qui peut avoir des conséquences sur la carrière.
Disons que la condition médicale se résoue avant la fin de 3 mois. Vous allez rejoindre un nouveau peloton rendu a la meme semaine que vous avez subit votre bléssure. Bléssé semaine 3? On retourne a la semaine 3. Semaine 10? meme chose. Passé les 3 mois, on recommence a zéro, semaine zéro. Mais parfois il faut attendre longtemps avant quèun peloton ai de l'espace. Un peloton ne peut pas avoir plus de 60 candidats apres la semaine 1.

Dans mon cas, je me suis tordu la cheville semaine 2. J'ai suivi mon peleton (sur béquilles) jusqu'a la semaine 5, ou je me suis rendu sur AWT. Apres 7 semaines de travaille (physio et s'ostiner avec ma physiotherapeute) je me suis jointe a un nouveau peloton, semaine 2. Lors de la semaine 11, je suis tomber malade et j'ai passé 12.5 heures a l'infirmerie. SI l'on manque plus de 12 heures d'entrainement dans le clos, automatic recourse. Je me suis retrouvée sur le WFT pour une semaine, et avec beaucoup de chance un spot sur un peloton s'est presenté. J'ai pu finir mon QMB avec un peloton superbe et accueuillant. Temps total passé a la méga? 7 mois (sans inclure Noel), et 3 pelotons.


----------



## Mayday (10 Mar 2016)

Bonjour,
En 2014 j'ai fais le Test d'aptitude au travail policier de la GRC (TATPG) qui a une validité de 5 ans, est-ce que les Forces Canadiennes prennent en compte ce test ou il compte pas et je dois quand même faire le test d'aptitudes des forces canadienne ? Est-il mieux de demander à un recruteur ? 

Désolé d'écrire sur un vieux post.


----------



## hockey_10000 (27 May 2016)

en fait jai fais mon test d'aptitude hier au centre de recrutement de montreal et quand j'ai finis on m'a pas dit si j'ai reussi ou pas on m'a juste dit que j'aillais recevoir une lettre par la poste avec des information pour la suite de mon processus de recrutement et je me demandais si c'etait normal ou si c'est arriver a d'autres personne ?


----------



## X Art-Mé X (10 Nov 2016)

Bonjour ! 
Pour ceux et celles qui doivent pratiquer pour leur tests d'aptitudes , une application est disponible sur IOS . Vraiment géniale !!! En anglais seulement "CFAT Trainer ".  


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LexG (26 Dec 2016)

Cette application mérite d'être téléchargé pour ceux qui, comme moi, ont certains doutes quant à leur performance au test d'aptitude.
J'ai pratiqué plusieurs fois sur l'application et j'ai passé mes tests d'aptitudes haut la main... 


Bonne chance


----------



## amandar (17 Jan 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Question rapide, hier j'ai appelé à mon centre de recrutement (Hamilton) pour booker mon test d'aptitudes et il m'a confirmé pour le 10 février, par contre il disait que j'allais recevoir un courriel de confirmation avec toutes les informations de mon rdv, mais je n'ai rien reçu pour l'instant. Est-ce que c'est normal que ça prend du temps ou dévrais-je leur contacter à nouveau?

Merci beaucoup!

Amanda


----------



## THE_CONDOR (19 Jan 2017)

Je l'ai reçu quatre jours plus tard alors ne t'en fait pas  8)

Tu as appliqué pour quel emploi ?   :camo:


----------



## amandar (24 Jan 2017)

Salut The_CONDOR, effectivement! Je l'ai reçu 4 jours plus tard aussi. J'ai applique pour le poste de Spécialiste des systèmes de communication et de l'information, et toi?


----------



## THE_CONDOR (25 Jan 2017)

Moi, c'est la semaine prochaine.

J'ai aussi appliqué pour un poste en système d'informations.

Bonne chance pour le TAFC


----------



## THE_CONDOR (20 Feb 2017)

Bonjour à tous! Je suis nouveau ici et j'ai trouvé le forum par l'entremise de Google car je faisais des recherches concernant le test d'aptitudes des forces canadiennes et j'ai entendu dire qu'il était difficile au niveau des problèmes de résolution (Mathématique) etc.

J'ai mon test d'aptitudes ce Jeudi 23 Février 2017 et je ne suis vraiment pas confiant pour l'instant puisque je suis sorti de l'école secondaire il y a 10 ans et que dans le temps je savais reconnaitre le type de résolution et la solution à apporter selon la formulation de la phrase et les données. Mais il y a très longtemps de cela et j'ai l'impression que même si je revois les quatre opérations de base, les fractions, pourcentages, et autres, bien que je passe à côté de quelques choses que j'aurai du revoir.

En gros je veux savoir sur quoi je dois me concentrer au lieu de reviser pendant des semaines ou p-t des mois tout le secondaire de 1 à 5 donc ce qui implique de perdre du temps à étudier des choses qui ne seront pas dans le test et de rescheduler mon examen pour rien.

Je tiens à réussir ce test car je veux être Chercheur en communication et s'est important pour moi. J'ai de l'expérience en réseaux et sécurité informatique et autres technologies mais je suis conscient que même si j'ai une certaine expérience, le test dictera les postes qui me seront offerts donc je dois mettre toutes les chances de mon côté pour avoir un bon score afin que ce poste resorte du lot.

Merci à tous m'aider à ce sujet.


----------



## THE_CONDOR (20 Feb 2017)

Je confirme que lorsque tu schedule ton poste sur Gorendezvous il confirme la date dans tes courriels.


----------



## sarahsmom (21 Feb 2017)

Il y existe un "app" pour le telephone cellulaire qui s'appelle CFAT trainer. C'est le mieux qu'on peut faire pour t'aider.
Quand tu fait ton test, ils vont te faire signer un "non-disclosure agreement" qui dit que tu ne divulgera pas ce qui est sur le test specifiquement.
Aussi, assure-toi d'etre capable de faire des calculs sans calculatrice.


----------



## Didi30 (21 Feb 2017)

Ne panique pas, respire et tout ira bien. D'après mon fils, les réponses étaient juste une question de logique! Mais je n'ai pas pu en savoir plus à part que des questions demandent plus de réflexion que d'autres.


----------



## X Art-Mé X (21 Feb 2017)

Je ne te dirais pas ce que contient le test mais ce que je peux te dire ... pratique Fractions, décimales,pourcentages. Ex: ,50 est 50% donc 1/2 . Ça va t'aider bcp pour les calculs. Tu dois être rapide. Sois zen le stress sera ton pire ennemi. Je ne te souhaite pas bonne chance tu vas réussir. [emoji3]


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## THE_CONDOR (21 Feb 2017)

On ma dit que y'avais de l'algebre, est-ce vrai? il me reste 1 et demi pou étudier l'alegbre


----------



## X Art-Mé X (21 Feb 2017)

THE_CONDOR said:
			
		

> On ma dit que y'avais de l'algebre, est-ce vrai? il me reste 1 et demi pou étudier l'alegbre



La seule chose que je puisse te dire est de te fier aux prétests fournis par l'armée. Stress pas [emoji6]! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## THE_CONDOR (21 Feb 2017)

algebre est il obligatoire ?


----------



## Kerosen (12 Apr 2017)

THE_CONDOR said:
			
		

> algebre est il obligatoire ?



Oui


----------



## achil123 (20 Apr 2017)

Bonjour j'aurais une simple question.

Hier le 19 avril j'ai passé mon tafc pour la première fois (avec succes)

Malgré des félicitations des agents recruteurs et une rencontre de cinq minutes .... j’ignore si le score est suffisant pour eux.Ils m'ont remis une feuille qui indique qu'ils communiquerons avec moi dans les 30 jours plutôt q'un courriel...Un impact ?

Bon signe ou mauvais signe ? 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jayjaycf (20 Apr 2017)

Tant que tu as reussi a atteindre le score minimum pour le ou les métiers que tu as choisis tu devrais eventuellement avoir des nouvelles. Je te conseil d'appeler aux 3 semaines pour voir si il y a du mouvement avec ton dossier. Il est très possible que tu ne reçoive pas de date de medicale et d'entrevue d'ici un bon bout sa depend des ouvertures de t'es metiers. Sois patient et appelle les de temps en temps bonne chance pour la suite.


----------



## TeeCee (23 Apr 2017)

Il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir une rencontre de 45 minutes après ton TAFC afin que ce soit positif (et à ce point, à moins d'avoir énormément de questions, ça me semble relativement excessif :).

La feuille mentionne tout ce que tu as besoin de savoir: tu as passé et tu satisfais aux exigences minimales des occupations sélectionnées, alors ton score est suffisant. Sera-t-il assez élevé pour être en tête de liste de compétition par rapport à tes pairs? Impossible à dire, et malheureusement personne ne peut te le mentionner, mais saches que normalement, tu devrais avoir des nouvelles afin de procéder aux prochaines étapes, que tu sois en tête de liste ou au bas du peloton. Ils communiqueront avec toi par courriel et détermineront une date pour l’examen médical et l’entrevue: ces deux éléments ont une valeur aussi cruciale que le TAFC.

À titre indicatif, certaines occupations (en particulier les spécialistes et les officiers) nécessitent une évaluation supplémentaire par rapport à des compétences particulières. Ça pourrait allonger le processus de quelques semaines ou mois.


----------



## achil123 (2 May 2017)

Merci de l'info et meme que le tout a été rapide ..

9 mai entrevue et 12 mai medic  yess!


----------



## Kerosen (2 May 2017)

À Montréal ou ailleurs ?

Moi je suis en attentes de la réponse d'Ottawa car j'ai passé mon médical
v'là 10 jours

Moi la seule fois ou j'ai reçu un courriel des Forces, j'étais directement au centre de recrutement
pour la 1ere rencontre et le commis militaire m'a envoyé devant moi un courriel pour la date et heures
pour mon test FORCE ainsi que mon CFAT la  même journée
après résultat de mon CFAT cette journée là, cédulé rendez vous pour entrevue, il m'a dit je vais t'envoyer
un courriel demain, qui n'est jamais venu, j'ai lui envoyer un courriel pour confirmer.
Ensuite un appel 3 semaines plus tard pour mon médical, et encore il dit, je vais t'envoyer un courriel qui n'est jamais venu 
et que j'ai du encore une fois moi-même envoyer un courriel pour confirmer le tout.

Et là j'attends pour la réponse d'Ottawa sur mon médical


----------



## TeeCee (10 May 2017)

Les délais de traitement entre la réserve et la Force régulière sont assez différents. La réserve offre désormais un délai de traitement raccourci, chose qui n'est pas le cas avec la Force régulière.


----------



## Picasou (30 May 2018)

Bonjour
SVP si quelqu'un connait des sites pour TAFC en français j'ai de la misère à trouver...Les adresses URLs sont comme si modifiée, il y a l'APP CFAT trainer mais c'est en Anglais...
J'ai échoué mon test le mardi passé...
Les sites les plus répondus sont en Anglais....
Merci


----------



## Picasou (30 May 2018)

Quelqu'un peut m'indiquer les adresses pour la pratique du TAFC en Français...les sites les plus dispos sont en anglais.
Merci


----------



## tiboute (31 May 2018)

https://www.canada.ca/content/dam/dnd-mdn/documents/jobs/20170906-se-preparer-pour-test-d-aptitude.pdf


----------



## Picasou (6 Jun 2018)

Merci


----------

